# My neon tetra needs diagnosis!



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 3 Neon tetra's, 3 zebra's, 8mollies, 1 fantail guppy and a 7inch pleco in a 20 gal tank. 

One of my neon's has a redish circular lump on the right side, and looks bloated, it doesn't look like an open sore and acting normal. Looks uncomfortable though! *sad face*...Help!? anyone know what it might be??


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Post up a pic. It will help alot.


----------



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

Check my album for the photo...notice the neon beside lump (left side), had that what looks like a growth on the bottom lip when I bought him, which was 6 months ago...first tank.. does not seem to have caused any discomfort, any idea what it could be? Surprisingly I made a trip to a couple pet stores that had sold them to me, they did not know (had shown them the photo)..meh...


----------



## aquatramp (Dec 6, 2008)

He could have a bacterial problem. Neons are awfully little guys to be sharing a tank with a big old pleco. That pleco will get nearly a foot long and needs a much larger tank.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Your tanks wayyyy over stock. Where is the picture? Is this a common pleco? Your 8 mollies need like a 40 gallon... I'm looking at my 20 gallon right now and trying to imagine 8 mollies in there and it doesn't look good. If the lump is 6 months old then I really doubt its anything life threatening or in need or urgent care. Honestly, I don't know what it could be if it's been there for 6 months, is it slowly getting bigger? Could be a tumor... What are your water parameters?


----------



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be replacing my pleco with one of the right size for my tank, and a few mollies...I agree it's crowded. Thanks for the post replies. )


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

So about this neon tetra... I found the picture but the picture isn't the best of quality and I can't really see this problem lip, do you think you could get another picture? I did see something weird on one of the fish... Lol its probably nothing but what is this? Wait never mind apparently I missed thats one of the things you were asking about. Oh my god... Has that been there the whole time?? 6 months?? It looks like a parasite or something :S


----------



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

Hell no! that bump appeared 2 days ago..no that photo was the best I could do. I'm taking the neon's to a fish guy tomorrow, along with the Pleco. As for the tiny lump on the second neon's lip (the neon on the left in the picture) hard to see, that has been there for 6 months.. Parasite WTF? Not sure how that would have happend! gross! I will let you know if I find out anything tomorrow!


----------



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

Turns out it was a bacterial problem...I'm currently treating the tank with Maracyn, I picked up maracyn two as well... Thanks again for the post replies! I'll update results. )


----------



## ClawedComet (Dec 5, 2008)

All fish are fine, well most. The neon tetra was better, the bump had disappeared. Then bloated and died?! But at least the rest are fine, I guess that's all that matters *shrugs*.


----------



## kyfishman (Oct 21, 2008)

I am glad your battle turned out so well. I am compelled to post to those getting onto you about your tank being too stocked... With exception to the pleco I think you are stocked just fine. What is more important is how well you maintain your water. More fish = more chores. In a 20 G tank bi-weekly or weekly water changes would be a breeze.


----------

